# Shearwater



## ajsmithtx (Jun 10, 2011)

Arrived at The Shearwater last night, we have owned here since 2001.  The new furniture is a change from the last nine years, the padding for the chairs and couch, are brighter than what we had in the past.  The tan rattan living room and bedroom furniture give the unit a nice subdued look and mixes well with the new dark green/tan carpet.  The big screen tvs are also nice.  The bedrooms seem more spacious, because the armorie (sp) and writing desk have been removed.

The units do not have the look of the Westin or other high end timeshares, but with the "million dollar" view, and the coziness of the units, it is simply the most beautiful resort, that we enjoy year after year.

Overall, we like the new look, the HOA board has generally followed the refurbishment guidelines that are in the documents that we received when we bought our unit years ago.  Great job!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tony, I agree completely.  The units are beautifully furnished, and the televisions are a big improvement.  You are right about it not being the Westin, so those who love the Westin luxury and experience might be disappointed in our little ol' Shearwater, but we love it and are currently planning for August of 2012.  Two weeks in paradise!

I think akp is there now (Anita).  Maybe you can meet up.

What unit did you get this year?


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 10, 2011)

Cindy

We are in unit 109, the ground end unit in bldg 3.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know that is your favorite for the windows and views. 

Have a wonderful time, and remember to think of me now and then and how much I am envying where you are right now.  

Tony, do you consider any views at Shearwater particularly lacking?  It's been a question lately on TUG.  I walked the grounds several times this past January and saw no bad views, so I just would like your take.


----------



## abbekit (Jun 10, 2011)

We loved the (old) Shearwater from our stay in 2005 much more than we did the Westin in 2009.  To each their own.  Next time we return to Kauai the Shearwater will our first choice (but our next trip is back to the Kona Hawaiian   ).


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 11, 2011)

Cindy
Sorry for the delay, we are on the West end.  No Internet service except here at the club at the missile base.
Yes, I agree all of the units have good views.


----------



## chellej (Jun 11, 2011)

abbekit said:


> We loved the (old) Shearwater from our stay in 2005 much more than we did the Westin in 2009.  To each their own.  Next time we return to Kauai the Shearwater will our first choice (but our next trip is back to the Kona Hawaiian   ).



I agree....we much prefer shearwater over the Westin.    Our next trip is Hanalei Bay And Shell Beachboy(oceanfront...WooHoo).  Now just have to book the ff tickets


----------



## LisaH (Jun 11, 2011)

We got back from Westin a week ago. While Westin was nice (we actually had a decent view of golf course and a distant ocean view from building 6), it paled in comparison to Shearwater's magnificent view. It was nice to try Westin Princeville once but next time when we go to Kauai, we will stay at our Shearwater for sure.


----------



## GregT (Jun 12, 2011)

All,

I love reading the feedback from the Shearwater faithful, can someone post a picture of this view that I keep hearing about?

I promise not to compete for reservations, I'm loooowwww on the Wyndham points....I'm just curious what I'm missing.

Thanks very much and enjoy your trip!   I'm off to Hawaii next week myself and can't wait!

Best,

Greg


----------



## LisaH (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't have any handy to post but here is a link to abbekit's album from her signature:
https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78/HawaiiPrincevilleShearwaterUnit2022005Kauai


----------



## akp (Jun 12, 2011)

We left shearwater this morning and have just checked in at hgvc kings land.

We had a Sunday checkin at shearwater but arrived mon am.  We were originally assigned unit 213.  I have to admit we were terribly disappointed with the view. It was mostly golf course (appealing to some but not us) with a smallish ocean view across the course.   I took a picture and will post when I get home in another week.  I suppose it wasn't a bad view, just nothing compared to what I was hoping for.  

We were lucky that a saturday checkin had just notified the staff that they would not be using their week, and we were able to move to 207.  It overlooked the pool with a very nice view of rhe ocean.  What a great view!!! (note that this meant that we had to checkout sat am at 10 instead on Sunday.  Our flight didn't leave until 530 pm so this wasn't trivial but still was completely worthwhile.  And they gave us complimentary use of a hospitality suite at ka'o Kai after a day at the pool.) 

After walking the resort, it seemed to me that units on the left of rhe clubhouse (x01 through x05) would have absolutely stunning views.  As good as mine was, those were a milliOn times better.

Overall it was easy to see the appeal of shearwater.  It is well located for north shore activities, rhe pool is just fine, and the views are fantastic...as long as you aren't in 113 or 213.

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2011)

If you look at the the resort map on the TUG reviews, you will see which dates will guarantee units in that first building.  My favorites are in that building, and parking is plentiful.  The units are older over there and show it, even with the new furnishings.  102 is a handicapped unit and has a low sink.  

You were fortunate to get a penthouse in 207, with the vault, but they are often filthy, and so are the windows on the inside, and the top of the cabinets.  Rick will wash those himself, believe it or not, standing on a stool.  Makes him crazy to look at filth.


----------



## akp (Jun 12, 2011)

*Agreed!*

I felt very lucky to get that unit!  But you are right, the unit was dirty when we checked in.  The front of the stove, the bathroom, etc were slightly grungy.

I just averted my eyes to the view and ignored it

Anita


----------



## yeereid (Jun 12, 2011)

akp said:


> We left shearwater this morning and have just checked in at hgvc kings land.
> 
> 
> Anita



Aloha Anita!  What a combination of a trip: Shearwater and then Kingsland!  We are checking into Kingsland in October, so I'm looking forward to reading your review!   Glad to hear that you were able to get a unit you were happy with!  Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## akp (Jun 13, 2011)

*No kidding!*



yeereid said:


> Aloha Anita!  What a combination of a trip: Shearwater and then Kingsland!  We are checking into Kingsland in October, so I'm looking forward to reading your review!   Glad to hear that you were able to get a unit you were happy with!  Enjoy the rest of your trip!



Shearwater and hgvc kings land are about as opposite as resorts could be!  Shearwater is tiny, oceanfront, and a very cozy home base for island exploration.  We loved the north shore, particularly hanelei.  We loved relaxing on the oceanfront lanai after a beach excursion.  

Kings land is huge and very luxurious.  (after walking in our room, my girls said "we must be RICH!" and my 12 year old son asked in an awed voice "how much are you paying for this!?!". The pool is amazing and the amenities are wonderful.  The downside is that I feel I could be anywhere.  I can't hear or see the ocean.  One woman at the pool said she's been here since Friday (today is Sunday I think) and she hasn't seen the ocean yet.

Forced to choose a week at just one of these, I would take a week at shearwater over a week here. My kids would definitely pick kings land.  They are in heaven with movie night, free kids club crafts, the game room, and this pool!

If I'd thought it through, I'd have asked for a ground floor room in building 5 or 6.  We are in a ground floor unit in building 2.  It is only a 3-4 minute Walk to the clubhouse from our building but closer would be better.

Ground floor is great because you cAn walk right off the lanai onto the grassy area behind.  The kids play there and the grill area is right there.

You will love kings land.  I feel we have had two amazing exchanges.

Anita


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 13, 2011)

Buildings 7 or 8 are also close to the clubhouse at KL too, we were in 8 which was just right. 

The only funky thing I would note at KL is that the pool bar and bistro closed right at 6pm end of happy hour. The wind started to howl about that time too on several evenings. 

We loved it, but take a car, the only beach close by is ABay, take the Hilton Shuttle to Queens Mall and walk behind to the beach. For killer snorkel, head down to mile marker 87 and get a guest pass for the Hualalai resort beaches.


----------



## yeereid (Jun 13, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> Buildings 7 or 8 are also close to the clubhouse at KL too, we were in 8 which was just right.
> 
> The only funky thing I would note at KL is that the pool bar and bistro closed right at 6pm end of happy hour. The wind started to howl about that time too on several evenings.
> 
> We loved it, but take a car, the only beach close by is ABay, take the Hilton Shuttle to Queens Mall and walk behind to the beach. For killer snorkel, head down to mile marker 87 and get a guest pass for the Hualalai resort beaches.



Thank you both Anita and SmithOp!  I was thinking of requesting a 3rd floor unit (top floor) to avoid any noise from above.  We don't have any kids so don't need the extension of the lawn access.  What do you think?  Do either of you have a resort building map you can post?  I know that KL doesn't have the ocean view but I'm really looking forward to the luxurious amenities/design.  I've stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa before so am familiar with the manmade environment, but still enjoyed the grounds.  We already have a rental car and will be venturing out to the beach so no worries.  It will be nice to come back to a beautiful unit after an outing.  We mostly dine out for dinners so we are not concerned if the restaurant closes earlyish.  Any other tips are much appreciated!


----------



## akp (Jun 13, 2011)

*Good piont*

I havent been past the clubhouse so I forgot about those buildings.  5 or 8 would be ideal in my view.

Without kids I would definitely go for 3rd floor.  The adults only pool is on the building 7 side of the clubhouse, and there is a serenity Pool between bldgs 3 and 4.  The serenity pool has a nice waterfall.

Anita


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 14, 2011)

The units are layed out in a long row along the golf course fairways, so as you approach the operations center is first (quite a big laundry/maint facility and busy during day hours), then 1-6, clubhouse, 7-12. 5,6 and 7,8 are closest as stated before. I would avoid building 1-2 for the activity at the ops center. 11-12 would be the quietest, the road dead ends after 12 so it's surrounded by lava and the far end of the golf course ( a tricky par 4 ). 

All the units are plus or premier, there are no plain 1br or 2br. Premier are the end units and top floor. Inside units are plus. No difference in the plus/premier other than having another unit over or on both sides of you.  All units face golf course with exterior entry doors on the parking lot side. The design has enough angles that each lanai feels private, although small (single chair, table, loveseat). 

Parking is plentiful and free compared to HHV .  1Br are a mix of King bed 
or 2 doubles, I think the premiers are the King, not sure we had 2br plus on 
2nd floor. We did not notice a lot of noise from above, only if a door slammed, which happened a few times when the wind was howling with the lanai door open. 
Pool is open 10am-10pm but slides close at 6, mid week was very quiet after 6, we enjoyed the hot tubs alone. The adult area is huge, check out the toilets, fanciest one I ever visited at a pool. They got smart and moved the pool service down near the sand pool.


----------



## yeereid (Jun 14, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> The units are layed out in a long row along the golf course fairways, so as you approach the operations center is first (quite a big laundry/maint facility and busy during day hours), then 1-6, clubhouse, 7-12. 5,6 and 7,8 are closest as stated before. I would avoid building 1-2 for the activity at the ops center. 11-12 would be the quietest, the road dead ends after 12 so it's surrounded by lava and the far end of the golf course ( a tricky par 4 ).
> 
> All the units are plus or premier, there are no plain 1br or 2br. Premier are the end units and top floor. Inside units are plus. No difference in the plus/premier other than having another unit over or on both sides of you.  All units face golf course with exterior entry doors on the parking lot side. The design has enough angles that each lanai feels private, although small (single chair, table, loveseat).
> 
> ...



Wow!  Thanks so much SmithOp!  I can visually see the layout now with the aid of your detailed description-you're the best!  And Anita, thanks to you identifying where the pools are, I have drawn my own map!  

I have a 2BR/2BA on an RCI exchange.  Do they let you make requests either ahead or at check in for non-owners?  I'd love to get to get a premier unit but good to know that you did not experience much noise from above.  We had to kindly ask our upstairs neighbors at Shearwater to be more conscientious last time as doors were often slamming and it sounding like big foot was running around!  After that, things got better.  

SmithOp-when were you there?

Anita-let me know if you check out any of the exercise classes at KL.  I heard that they have Zumba and yoga!


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 14, 2011)

We were just there for memorial week, checked out June 4th. I purchased KL during construction in 08, and this was my first use, we had stayed at Bay Club and own a 1br there also, so we like the Kona area a lot. 

It was nowhere near as busy as Waikiki HHV, very relaxing for golf, beach, and lounging at the pool. Lots of activities, nice workout facility. We took the free ukulele lesson by the pool. 

Use the concierge to book activities, there was a nice Hawaiian lady at the desk we liked best, the blonde did not impress us, and acted put out once she figured out I did not want an owners update just to get the holoholo card (discounts). All the activity vendors will negotiate a discount, or use one of the many coupon activity books, unless you like timeshare presentations . Golf was cheapest using owner rates at Kingsland, $93 compared to $130 list price. The golf shop grille serves good food at a fair price, or the is a food court at Queens Marketplace. Shop in town at Costco for main supplies. 

Alex at the bell desk will hook you up with beach gear, check with him before buying or renting chairs or boogie boards. 

We also did zipline at Botanical Gardens in Hilo, lots of fun for the guys and the women enjoyed the included access to gardens while we zipped. That was listed $140, but we got it for $115 with military discount. 

You will have a great time whatever you do. 

PS: if you want to see lava it has to be by helicopter. It's not flowing into ocean right now, and the Kiluea crater is not even steaming at the park. Don't waste money on a boat or visit to the park if you want to see lava flowing.


----------



## akp (Jun 14, 2011)

*Classes*

They hav. Zumba and yoga on the Activity Lawn which is the interior portion of the clubhouse (all open air except the great hall).  This week, there was zumba at 9 on Monday, yoga at 8 Tuesday, aqua zumba wed at 9, yoga again thurs am.  I'm going to try the yoga thurs am.

Today we are heading over to volcano national park for an overnight.  No lava flow as already posted but sure to be some amazing sights.  

I have heard almost nothing from above us at kl.  I think it is fairly soundproof as I normally sleep with a fan for white noise and I'm hearing nothing here.  My son had on the tv in the bedroom and I didn't know until I'd opened the bedroom door.  Th doors are nice thick wood doors

As for shearwater, I feel bad about out first day and a half there.  At our home resort we are almost always in a standalone cabin, so I was not as vigilant about keeping the kids quiet as one needs to be in a multifloor unit.  The downstairs neighbors did call.  I apologized to the man when I saw him and we were very careful afterwards.  I was relieved to have the first floor here because I hated the constant worry about bothering others.

Anita


----------



## yeereid (Jun 14, 2011)

Anita-let me know how you like the yoga class  Not sure if I am coordinated enough for Zumba!

Since ther are only 2 of us, Costco will be too much so we will either hit the Waikoloa Village Market, Foodland Farms at the Mani Lani. I've read that the Island Gourmet is good for cheeses/deli items. We won't be cooking much but will want snacks and breakfasts in.  

We are considering a helicopter tour of the volcanos or the full circle island one tour vs driving to VNP.  SmithOp-did you do a heli?  Zip lining sounds fun too!


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 15, 2011)

yeereid said:


> We are considering a helicopter tour of the volcanos or the full circle island one tour vs driving to VNP.  SmithOp-did you do a heli?  Zip lining sounds fun too!



My brother in law, wife, and her sister did the Blue Hawaiian heli tour from Hilo.  I've done it before, and I'm more interested in golf and beach activities.  They got a copy of the DVD, so I got to see the active crater.  The pilot thinks there will be another major flow soon since there is a plug in the tube to the ocean and the lava is backing up.  They saw Lava Jack's B&B and the folks rebuilding in the estates, right on top of their old property with a low maintenance lava yard.

They also did the circle tour because they wanted to go to black sand beach and walk the lava tube at VNP.  They enjoyed the tour but admitted that I had covered a lot of it.  When I drove them to Hilo for heli we stopped at Akaka Falls, Point/RR Museum, Island Cookie Factory, MacNut Farm, and even had lunch at Ken's.  We think the full island tour is good for first time visitors to see all the island has to offer, I've been so many times now I only focus on the places I want to go.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 2, 2013)

Was looking at posts about Shearwater...as I was making a decision whether or not to take the 3 BR unit. (After I did some reading I said YES, of course.)

This post is just to say to 


https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78

This is THE MOST AMAZING collection of photos I have ever seen! Wow -- thanks for sharing. I'm not referring specifically to the Shearwater -- I'm talking about the entire collection.


----------

